# BCM 4312  802.11/g LP-PHY



## fabiolima (Aug 7, 2019)

Hello Guys

When the if_bwn driver tries to load this error occurs during boot and system stops at this screen (see attached image)

The bwn driver is installed. The wireless card is BCM 4312  802.11/g LP-PHY chip=0x10621969 rev=0x01

/boot/loader.conf

```
if_bwn_load="YES"
bwn_v4_lp_ucode_load="YES"
bwn_v4_ucode_load="YES"
hw.bwn.usedma=0
```


The file siba_bwn.ko not show in my kernel 

I am used FreeBSD 12.0 r341666 GENERIC,

uname -U = 1200086

Computer model HP Compaq Mini CQ10 32 bits


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2019)

```
This driver requires firmware to be loaded before it will work.  The
     ports/net/bwn-firmware-kmod port needs to be installed before ifconfig(8)
     will work.
```
From bwn(4).

Did you install net/bwn-firmware-kmod?


----------



## fabiolima (Aug 8, 2019)

net/bwn-firmware-kmod  was install version bwn-firmware-kmod-0.1.2.

But networking not load driver


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 9, 2019)

net/bwn-firmware-kmod comes with 3 kernel modules, try the third one: bwn_v4_n_ucode.ko


----------



## fabiolima (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm not an Unix expert, but I think it might be something related to wireless network card firmware.  When enabled the following two functions disables the network cards

```
hw.pci.enable_msix=0
hw.pci.enable_msi=0
```

and pci firmware not active have conflict. In linux remember used rfkill for kill service HP wifi


----------



## fabiolima (Aug 10, 2019)

I guess one bug, is no possible. I try reinstall system and some error


----------

